# Weapons bag?



## KydeX (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi.

I'll start by saying hi, this is my first post on this forum. I've been reading stuff here, but I just recently became a member.

My martial background consists of about 12 yrs of Kyokushinkai, which I quit about 18 years ago. I've tried a few other arts as well, but after many years without any martial arts, I have now landed on Bujinkan. I have in total about three years there now.

Now for the question: I am looking for some kind of high quality bag that can hold at least one Bokken, one Iaito, one Han-Bo and some small stuff like tanto's etc.

I've looked around a bit, but I'm having trouble finding anything decent.

Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 22, 2012)

If you're going to be carrying around more than two swords in a bag, I recommend Hanwei's "large" bag.  It's a bit pricey, but solidly constructed.  It looks to be a better fit for you than the "medium" version, which only holds two swords.  

http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/CIOH2158/CAS-Hanwei-Large-Sword-Bag

I especially like how this bag keeps each weapon in separate compartments.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 22, 2012)

Bujin Design has recently started selling their excellent weapons bags again. they are a bit pricey, but they are extremely well made. Mine is about 12 years old now that I've been regularly carrying swords and other equipment back and forth to class, with no issues at all. 
http://www.aikido24.com/products/aikido/taschen.html?L=3&cHash=92558f3dfb

  A couple of our guys use rectangular soft-sided rifle cases. holds several weapons as well as dogi and hakama.


----------



## KydeX (Aug 24, 2012)

Thx for the tips. I'll look further into these.


----------

